# Advice for steaming heavy cream?



## tonejac (Oct 10, 2020)

I've been trying to steam heavy cream but have not been very successful. It ends up creating a thick heavy foam at the top and not integrating very well circulating into the whole body of the liquid.

Any body have any success or tips with steaming heavy cream?


----------



## TomHughes (Dec 16, 2019)

No, doesn't really work. 
You need the proteins, sugars, fats and just the right amount of water to properly steam milk. 
The variance of these across the range of milks is actually quite small. 
You can steam oat milk as it's essentially emulsified rape oil (yuk!) 
But not cream.

Why are you trying out of curiosity?


----------



## tonejac (Oct 10, 2020)

Well, I've been doing Keto for the last couple years, and mostly have been doing iced americanos with a splash of heavy cream. But as the weather has started getting cooler this fall, I've really been wanting to make a good cappuccino. Heavy cream is great for keto, (almost no sugar and very low carbs).

I had a little bit of success where I mix the heavy cream with hot water first. Makes it slightly less issues of a heavy foam cap on top.

I suppose I'll just have to use trial and error to see if I can get something passable for a cappuccino micro foam.


----------



## TomHughes (Dec 16, 2019)

Oh dear, thought keto might be the culprit. 
I hope you are checking your ApoB status!

I'd do your body a massive favour and drop keto and have a decent flat white!


----------



## Colin Gummer (Nov 17, 2020)

I've been keto for two and a half years for my type 1 diabetes. (I won't go into the pros and cons of keto here.)

I don't have an espresso machine at home (yet), but if I want a frothy coffee, it doesn't get much better than a good bulletproof coffee as far as I'm concerned! I tend to make mine with 15 g butter, 15 g coconut oil and a good grinding of salt. The coffee itself would be from either AeroPress (with metal filter) or moka pot, depending on whether I'm also making one for my wife at the same time. Both taste good to me.

I have found that good-quality unsweetened almond milk makes excellent foam - at least it does in my cafetiere (French press). I heat it in the microwave, then froth it up before combining with a moka pot brew.

I'd be interested in others' experiences with almond milk using a steam wand. Many of the 'barista'-style plant-based milk substitutes are enhanced with a small amount of sugars to get them to froth nicely, which is fine for most folks but not for keto.


----------



## truecksuk (Sep 22, 2011)

tonejac said:


> I've been trying to steam heavy cream but have not been very successful. It ends up creating a thick heavy foam at the top and not integrating very well circulating into the whole body of the liquid.
> 
> Any body have any success or tips with steaming heavy cream?


 I have never had any problems making "flat white" double creamed drinks. I always wondered why it wasn't a thing, or why you couldn't get a shop to make you one. (I only ever got Nero to make me on once, other shops always refused!)

What machine do you have? I've successfully managed to make a drink using pure DC on a gaggic classic. This was using sainsbury's organic double cream. If you're using Elmea or ones that have vegetable oils/stabilisers, etc, then im not sure.



TomHughes said:


> No, doesn't really work.
> You need the proteins, sugars, fats and just the right amount of water to properly steam milk.
> The variance of these across the range of milks is actually quite small.
> You can steam oat milk as it's essentially emulsified rape oil (yuk!)
> ...


 It DOES work. It's a lot more sluggish to get the vortex going, but it does go eventually! With regards to health implications, I'd second you on that. Not the best thing to be drinking day in day out!


----------

